# Router --> Switch mode?



## bpgt64 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Problem;  I need a cheap solution to connect a computer, a U-Verse TV box, and Xbox 360 to the internet.  The router itself is on the floor above the basement where all these devices are and it's currently running other devices plugged into it.  The U-Verse box I have down in the basement has a hard line(Cat 5 Ethernet) run to it through the wall.  From the Router that is built into the main hub for my U-Verse Service as well as my PS3 upstairs and other Devices.  

My Solution;  Take my old Belkin Wireless G Router, and plug the hard-line coming from upstairs into Port 1, leaving the other 3 ports for the 3 devices mentioned above and leaving the WAN port on the router unplugged.  I had heard that when you don't plug anything into the WAN port of a Router it rolls back and will act as a switch.  This saves me the hassle of buying a new switch or any new devices for Wifi.

My question to you...is will this work?  I am heading over to my parents house to give it a go now, will check back in later.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 29, 2008)

You are nearly correct.

A router IS a switch, on all ports on the LAN side. It just has something EXTRA. A WAN port and software that controls the WAN port.

The "router" part is only the interface between the LAN and the WAN (modem) port. The router software controls DHCP, modem, firewall, NAT, port forwarding etc.

There is no "defaults to..." about it. You can use a router as a switch. It is a switch. Make sure DHCP server is OFF, or there will be a conflict with your "main" router.


----------



## Tau (Dec 30, 2008)

just switch off DHCP in the router then you can basically use the 4 or however many lan ports ont he back as a switch.


----------

